# The Nintendo Club!



## Terry. T. (Jun 26, 2008)

This is for all Nintendo fans! Chat, and talk about Nintendo! 1 rule-Follow forum rules! Well, enjoy!


----------



## Zeph (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, we're kind of _all_ Nintendo fans. Why else would we be playing Pokémon?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah. But you shouldn't spam.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

...what? O_O


----------



## Terry. T. (Jun 26, 2008)

Great! Someone, please don't spam! You're both on non-member warnings.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 26, 2008)

Excuse me, but what we said doesn't count as spamming. Spamming is something that is completely out of context and unrelated to the conversation. I was stating that a majority of the forum members would be Nintendo fans, so the club was sort of pointless, whereas Blaziking was merely registering his confusion at the fact you called my post spam.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh. Well, we need members!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Terry. T. said:


> Oh. Well, we need members!


Here I am! I love nintendo stuff :D even if i haven't been playing the games as much as i used to anymore.

One of my most favorite games ever was super smash brothers melee tho. i should start a smash brothers club XD


----------

